# Bombed the fire exam



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Well, just got my results today for the fire exam. A 94. Im very dissapointed since I got two 99's in a row. I felt that I did bad on the test after I took it anyway. Oh well hopefully Ill do good on the next police test in 2005.

oh yeah this is my first post so hello to all


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Hello!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well if you bombed, then i completely bombed. I got a 90, first time taking it though, so I was pretty happy wiith myself. I basically only took it to have an understanding of how the police exam worked.


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

90 as well. This was also my first fire exam. See what happens in April when it really counts.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

What kind of questions are on the exam, and how many? does anyone know when police exam is? I have been told sometime in 2005.



Philly


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

88  ........for someone thats been into firefighting 4 years. :roll:

Im sick of this crap............ im going cop. 8)


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Philly @ Mon Aug 30 said:


> What kind of questions are on the exam, and how many? does anyone know when police exam is? I have been told sometime in 2005.
> 
> Philly


The PO exam should be in April 2005. The format is very similar to the fire exam with the memorization( 5 min map), reading comp,100 mult. choice, etc.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

According to my FS professor all civil service tests are the same. Essentially the state makes one test and just replaces cruiser with fire truck,dump truck, mail truck etc.

He said take as many as you can, PD,FD,DPW,USPS etc etc.... for practice.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Take all the exams for practice? Sounds time consuming. :blink:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

So is working at Wal Mart the rest of your life..................unless your in security......now thats some hardcore stuff.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

How do you think I feel BILLJ; I Scored a 95, but NO RESIDENCY PREFERENCE!! ARGHHH (Yes, I’m shouting!) :up: :BM: :up: :BM: :up: :BM: 
I lived 25 years in Tewksbury and nothing to show for it from a CS perspective… Why did I move north?
Was it the taxes? The ultra liberal politics? The nepotism? Oh the frustration… :-({|= 
Time to kick my own ass....

I scored a 99 in both the 1992 &amp; 1995 MA FF Exams, so I’m a little curious myself.
The format hadn’t changed to my knowledge. But I had a few this time around that I knew I hadn't answered correctly. Maybe its the milage... :HS: 

Good luck to all anyway, hopefully you’ll have some success… :thumbup:


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

JoninNH @ 30 Aug 2004 23:37 said:


> Take all the exams for practice? Sounds time consuming. :blink:


Yeah...and expensive with the cost of these exams now.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

97 Here! Non-Vet/EMT-B Hiring 2 now off the Medic Only List then 2-4 more FF/EMTs after the first of the year.


----------



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

i got a 90 too...third time taking it, definatly was not happy....and my town is laying off three firefighters and 1 or 2 cops....maybe its time to look elsewhere


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

nixon3535 @ Tue Aug 31 said:


> i got a 90 too...third time taking it, definatly was not happy....and my town is laying off three firefighters and 1 or 2 cops....maybe its time to look elsewhere


Heard that statewide there's barely been any FF hiring going on over the last two years. Boston has supposedly hired only 5 ff's since summer 2002.And that is the biggest city by a mile! Layoff list is probably still huge. Tough times for anyone who wants that job and at 65 dollars a pop its an expensive practice.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

KozmoKramer @ Tue Aug 31 said:


> &#8230; Why did I move north?
> ...... The ultra liberal politics?&#8230; :thumbup:


I don't think I would move over politics.... :shock:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

RPD931 @ Tue Aug 31 said:


> I don't think I would move over politics.... :shock:


Your probably right, in hindsight I wish I had thought it out a little more... :? 
Oh well, that which doesn't kill us makes us stronger right? Yeah, right.... :BE:


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

> Heard that statewide there's barely been any FF hiring going on over the last two years. Boston has supposedly hired only 5 ff's since summer 2002.And that is the biggest city by a mile! Layoff list is probably still huge. Tough times for anyone who wants that job and at 65 dollars a pop its an expensive practice.
> 
> Not sure about other cities, but Newton put on about 15 in April, and they have another class in the academy now.


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

I received mine the other day... 99 with no experience, veterens, nothin. I felt good after the test. The worst part was waiting for the damn thing to finally get here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

First cs test I took was for corrections officer, got a 93


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

I bombed 90 with vet status. I did score better on the MSP test in 2002 with a 98 as for the lost civil service police 89.


----------

